# Master Thesis (topic suggestion)



## darkshadow (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you please guys guide/help me in finding a topic for master degree thesis "computer related one" ?

 I should propose my idea this week and I can't find any .


----------



## SNK (Nov 13, 2011)

For which department?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe FreeBSD related?


----------



## Crivens (Nov 13, 2011)

Not knowing if you can lift this one, how about

"Hardware performance counter guided genetic scheduling", 

meaning to create a process-to-cpucore mapping based on the measured behavior of a task. This would improve cache performance by grouping processes together which will step on each other's cache content (or maybe other criteria) as little as possible. Keeping a set of rules for frequently running tasks around may benefit short running processes or sorting these correctly in right from the start. Examples would be that running "cc1" does not like another cc1 on the same core but tolerates other processes which use huge amounts of cpu performance but keep a very small memory traffic footprint.

I thought about doing something like this, but I really lack the time


----------

